# 1991 SSS Bluebird alternate suspension question



## BenjiBooth (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey there.

I own a 1991 SSS Bluebird (4 wheel drive, U13 chassis).
Simple question, would the suspension - springs and shocks - from a 1996 bluebird fit my model?

Thanks.
-Benji 
Christchurch, New Zealand


----------

